
Why are Super Bowl Commercials So Expensive? (Game Theory) - Red_Tarsius
http://mindyourdecisions.com/blog/2014/01/28/game-theory-tuesdays-why-are-super-bowl-commercials-so-expensive/#.Uug8XncuLxg
======
willimholte
There's a lot to like in this, but the intro is gimmicky. "Why are diamonds
more expensive than water?" is a classic question for super early economics
lessons, but not really appropriate for the more complicated piece that this
is.

